# Installing Themes Issue



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been trying to install a variety of themes for different ROM's with no success. I keep getting an error that it cant read the sdcard or emmc. I have tried placing the files in the sdcard directory and the sdcard-ext. I have mounted system and even mounted the emmc. I have even downloaded for variety of platforms.

Anyone know why this is happening. I can install ROM fine.


----------

